# Cam Studio Soundprobleme



## GrafGurKe (8. März 2007)

Ich habe mir Cam Studio runtergeladen um Spiele-Videos zu machem.
Leider ist die TOn qualität tital mies ( starkes rausches) genau das selbe problem hab ich mit  einen anderen programm auch gehabt. 
kann mir vlt jemand dabei helfen die qualität zu verbessern? 
danke 
grüße gurke


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2007)

GrafGurKe am 08.03.2007 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir Cam Studio runtergeladen um Spiele-Videos zu machem.
> Leider ist die TOn qualität tital mies ( starkes rausches) genau das selbe problem hab ich mit  einen anderen programm auch gehabt.
> kann mir vlt jemand dabei helfen die qualität zu verbessern?
> danke
> grüße gurke




ist der sound zusätzlich auch recht leise? schau mal bei deiner soundkarte, dem reglermenü, ob du da in die ansicht für "aufnehmen" wechseln kannst, dort "what U hear" bzw. "aufnahmesumme" aktivieren.

standardmäßg siehst du bei den reglrn nämlich nur die einstellung für "wiedergabe", also was auf den boxen zu höen ist. das ist nicht immer da,s was auch aufgenommen wird.


es kann aber auch sein, dass du ZU laut aufnimmst. dann kommt es zu verzerrungen.


----------



## GrafGurKe (8. März 2007)

Herbboy am 08.03.2007 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> GrafGurKe am 08.03.2007 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das der sound leiser ist , ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen aber du kannst recht haben. kannst du mir vlt sagen wo genau ich  "what U hear" bzw. "aufnahmesumme"   einstellen kann?  ich habe CM6501 Sound Configuration meinst du das?


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2007)

GrafGurKe am 08.03.2007 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> das der sound leiser ist , ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen aber du kannst recht haben. kannst du mir vlt sagen wo genau ich  "what U hear" bzw. "aufnahmesumme"   einstellen kann?  ich habe CM6501 Sound Configuration meinst du das?



normalerweise findest du rechts unten bei windows nahe der uhrzeit irgendwo ein symbol für den sound, oft ein lautsprecher. doppelklick => ein reglermenü öffnet sich. dort musst du dann halt suchen, wie du die ansicht auf "aufnahme" wechselst. bei ner soundblaster 5.1 zB muss man ins menü "optionen" und dann erweitert oder so.

beachte: ein häkchen an einem regler bei "aufnahme" normlaerweise "aktiv", also dass der PC das aufnimmt - bei wiedergabe aber ist häkchen = "stumm"


----------



## GrafGurKe (8. März 2007)

Herbboy am 08.03.2007 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> GrafGurKe am 08.03.2007 18:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich hab die sound einstellungen gefunden  bei aufnahme war schon alles aktiviert  und  von aufnahmesumme steht nirgends was 
aber nur zur info : ich kann den sound aufnehmen nur er hat eine sehr schlechte qualität, die glaub ich net normal ist


----------



## SoSchautsAus (8. März 2007)

GrafGurKe am 08.03.2007 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab die sound einstellungen gefunden  bei aufnahme war schon alles aktiviert  und  von aufnahmesumme steht nirgends was
> aber nur zur info : ich kann den sound aufnehmen nur er hat eine sehr schlechte qualität, die glaub ich net normal ist


Hast du es schon mit verschiedenen Spielen versucht? Vielleicht liegt es einfach am Spiel. 
Gibts in dem Programm das du dir runtergelanden hast ein Menü für Soundeinstellungen? Schau mal was du darin alles findest. Möglicherweisse musst du sogar in dem Programm extra einstellen mit welchem Sounddevice du aufnehem willst. 
Wie klingt denn der aufgenommene Sound? Ist es ein weiches Rauschen/Knacksen wie bei einer alten Platte oder eher eher ein hartes, metallisches Krachen? In letzterem Fall handelt es sich definitv um eine Übersteuerung, da muss irgend ein Regler zu hoch eingestellt sein. Probier einfach verschiedene Einstellungen aus, nimm immer ein kurzes Stück auf und hör es dir an. Dann findest du irgendwann die richtige Einstellung. 

SSA


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 08.03.2007 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie klingt denn der aufgenommene Sound? Ist es ein weiches Rauschen/Knacksen wie bei einer alten Platte oder eher eher ein hartes, metallisches Krachen? In letzterem Fall handelt es sich definitv um eine Übersteuerung, da muss irgend ein Regler zu hoch eingestellt sein. Probier einfach verschiedene Einstellungen aus, nimm immer ein kurzes Stück auf und hör es dir an. Dann findest du irgendwann die richtige Einstellung.
> 
> SSA


ja, viele machen den fehler, den regler ganz hochzudrehen. daei isses besser, nur 50-70% und bei bedarf dann mit einem audiotool lauter machen.

nimm doch mal mit audacity einfach ne MP3 auf, die du grad abspielst. wenn du die gleichen probleme hast, dann hat es mit soundeinstellung oder treiber zu tun. ansonsten game oder aufnahmetool.

es kann auch sein, dass dieses aufnahmesumme/wahtUhear "stereomix" heißt, und dass du das erst per erweiteter ansicht sehen kannst, zB bei der SB 5.1 muss man auf erweitert, aufnahme und dann erst die regler in einer liste ankreuzen, die man sehen will, und erst dann "o.k", erst dann tauchen die regler auch auf.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (9. März 2007)

Herbboy am 09.03.2007 00:59 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 08.03.2007 23:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Problem ist halt, dass in dem bescheidenen Reglermenü von Windows kein Clippingmeter dabei ist. Das wäre gerade deshalb nützlich, weil man wie du schon gesagt hast den Regler nicht ganz auf Anschlag stellen sollte, da es sonst oft zu Übersteuerungen kommt. Solche Meter gibts bestimmt auch als eigene Anwendung, da müsste es dann aber auch so sein, dass das Audiosignal gleich nach der Windowsregelung abgegriffen wird und nicht erst am Ende der Kette, sprich nach dem Recordingtool, sonst hat man die Übersteuerung trotzdem drin. Kennst du da irgendwelche Freeware? 



Spoiler



*klugscheiss, fachsimpel, blablabla*


 

SSA


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2007)

ich kenn nur die pegel, die dann in den recordingtools sind, aber für die sondkartenregler selbst kenn ich da nix.


----------

